# 101#thrust 36v connections?



## Rudder (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if the connector cables come w/ the motor? If not what guage wire should I use? What kind of clips should I use? Thanks, Tim


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2007)

I did a quick search on Minn-kotas website. I am not sure what brand of trolling motor you have or are planning on buying. But Minn-kotas site has nothing.

They have a 1-800 number for technical questions:

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/support/faq.asp?pg=general&pt=20

How can I get technical information about my Minn Kota® product?
If you already own a Minn Kota trolling motor or Minn Kota product, please refer to the original product manual for any respective technical information. 
If you are inquiring about technical information before you purchase a Minn Kota product, we would be glad to answer any technical questions you may have. 
In the U.S.A. and Canada, please call 1-800-227-6433.

For any other general technical information, please contact us at 1-800-227-6433.


----------



## redbug (Jul 11, 2007)

I am not sure if the jumpers will come with the motor.
My boat has a 109lb thrust trolling motor 36 volt and has gauge 6 wire from the front to the back so i would use that size as a minimum.
you can buy cables at your boat supply store that has good connectors on the ends. you want tight quality connections that will hold up to a lot of heat that will be produced 

good luck
Wayne


----------



## Rudder (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks


----------

